# Wanting a First Quick Trade



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey all you BOTL/SOTL I havent got any trades yet and am looking for just a single person to do a quick trade with am thinking 10 Cigars for the trade or whatever the person who recieves mine thinks is fair. Can be variety or single brand. I will send first in order to build confidence with whoever I am trading with. Also, mine will be mostly Gurkhas will throw in a couple of their gold collectors cigars looking for something besides gurkhas coming back, I like them but need to expand my horizons. First person to post a message and send me a pm with an address will be the person I do the trade with. Would also like someone with some trades already.

Archer82 :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Best way to get some trading under your belt is with the Newbie Sampler Trade or the Newbie PIF. Sign up for those if you haven't already.:tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Archer82 said:


> Hey all you BOTL/SOTL I havent got any trades yet and am looking for just a single person to do a quick trade with am thinking 10 Cigars for the trade or whatever the person who recieves mine thinks is fair. Can be variety or single brand. I will send first in order to build confidence with whoever I am trading with. Also, mine will be mostly Gurkhas will throw in a couple of their gold collectors cigars looking for something besides gurkhas coming back, I like them but need to expand my horizons. First person to post a message and send me a pm with an address will be the person I do the trade with.
> 
> Archer82 :ss


Hi. Once you have been around for awhile you'll have access to the trades forum, this isn't it, and ithis is not the appropriate place to request a trade. Spend some time here and you'll gain access to the right forums. In the meantime, trying joing the NST Thread, the Newbie Pif, etc. Plenty of ways to make trades in the right way here for new gorillas.


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Best way to get some trading under your belt is with the Newbie Sampler Trade or the Newbie PIF. Sign up for those if you haven't already.:tu


I asked to be added to the list, but I wanted to go ahead and just get a quick one done with anyone interested.

Thanks though
Archer82


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Archer82 said:


> I asked to be added to the list, but I wanted to go ahead and just get a quick one done with anyone interested.
> 
> Thanks though
> Archer82


That's cool bro, just a heads up if you hadn't seen them yet.

Also, see Vic (ResIpsa's) above post. The trade forum opens up after a certain criteria is reached, which is the place for Jungle trading. This is the pass, split, and bomb area. Not intended really for one on one trading.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Could a n00b start a boxpass with other n00bs or novice traders?

I was thinking about that. I have enlisted in the newbie PIF, but it seems like 3 months will be over before I get the first trade in. 

Archer, I would be interested if you do something like that. :2


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Triolent said:


> Could a n00b start a boxpass with other n00bs or novice traders?
> 
> I was thinking about that. I have enlisted in the newbie PIF, but it seems like 3 months will be over before I get the first trade in.
> 
> Archer, I would be interested if you do something like that. :2


Don't worry about that 3 months. As long as you signed up within 3 months, you'll get your trades. Also, Tony (Donweb) has ways of making the list move quickly sometimes. Also, look out for wild monkey specials.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Best way to get some trading under your belt is with the Newbie Sampler Trade or the Newbie PIF. Sign up for those if you haven't already.:tu


:tpd:


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Hi. Once you have been around for awhile you'll have access to the trades forum, this isn't it, and ithis is not the appropriate place to request a trade. Spend some time here and you'll gain access to the right forums. In the meantime, trying joing the NST Thread, the Newbie Pif, etc. Plenty of ways to make trades in the right way here for new gorillas.


:tpd:

Seriously time and relationships help. Pay it forward at every opportunity.


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> Hi. Once you have been around for awhile you'll have access to the trades forum, this isn't it, and ithis is not the appropriate place to request a trade. Spend some time here and you'll gain access to the right forums.


How long is it before we get access to that forum?


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Also, look out for wild monkey specials.


What exactly is a wild monkey trade? I checked the FAQ and didn't see it listed in there. Is it a "Buy me this...." kind of post?


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Forgop, I think what you are doing here is being a


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

There are many examples of :mn specials in the NST thread.


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

john51277 said:


> Forgop, I think what you are doing here is being a


Sorry for asking questions being brought up in other posts by vets on the board within the thread.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Archer82, people are being rather cautious about folks circumventing the forum rules because there was a lot of BS recently that resulted from folks circumventing the established trading etiquette for new members. 

Unfortunately, if things go wrong it tends to create unwanted tension and bad feelings among the members. Stick around, get to know folks, join the NST. You'll like it. :tu


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

forgop said:


> Sorry for asking questions being brought up in other posts by vets on the board within the thread.


I would not be concerned. Not really a threadjack, since it was pointed out in a previous post. It is actually a valid question, that could have also been posted in the "ask a silverback" thread (sticky), because there is probably not a specific thread about "wild monkey trades - WMTs" for a newbie (or anyone not actively involved in the NST) to get that info from.

The following explanation is for the benefit of you, Archer, and other newbies that might be "in the dark", and comes from a FTG that usually is involved in WMTs:

The NST generally has a list of newbies waiting their turn to come up to grab a trading partner. Then, they wait til 30 days to run, and can grab another partner, when their turn on the list makes it back to the top. From time to time, a FTG will make a trade request that offers to trade with an number of newbies at the same time, and usually specifies that the FTG is looking for something specific in return (I have done these when I specifically wanted beads, and also for maduros only). Since the FTG is wanting something specific that the newbie(s) next up on the trading list might not have or have access to, these trades are generally set up as "wild monkey trades". A wild monkey trade is basically open to any newbie already on the list, and trade eligible (hasn't traded in last 30 days), on a first come, first serve basis. These trades DO count as one of the three trades you are allowed, and does activate the 30 day re-wait period, but they allow all that are on the active trade list to have a chance at, not just the several that are at the top of the list.

The :mntrades are clearly marked by Tony when they come up, and are usually individual posts, not a part of the update list posting that Tony does. So, if you keep a watch on the thread, and are quick enough, a newbie can pick up his first trade without having to wait for his name to make it to the top of the list.

I know,a little long winded, but there is the explanation, as in-depth as I can think to make it. Hope it is not too confusing.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

john51277 said:


> Forgop, I think what you are doing here is being a


 

Why is this a thread jack? Considering the answers to those questions will help Archer82 as well, I think they are perfectly fine.

I guess we have some newb on newb action this morning! :r



forgop said:


> How long is it before we get access to that forum?


Just be patient, contribute for a couple of months and earn some RG (don't worry it will come if you contribute), get a couple of trades under your belt and you will be fine.

As for the :mn trade:

"Is it a 'Buy me this....' kind of post?" - Exactly.

For example, someone wants a cigarcaddy from Mark at Cigarmony, the newb buys the item and in return the friendly trading gorilla (FTG) sends cigars. These are a great way to earn trader feedback and to see how people should package and send cigars.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Triolent said:


> Could a n00b start a boxpass with other n00bs or novice traders?
> 
> Archer, I would be interested if you do something like that. :2


This is an extremely bad idea for everyone (noobs, established members, FOGs, admins).

Although I would love to believe most people in this world are honest, you never know if you are going to run into someone who is just out for themselves. Lets say you start a box pass with 10 newbs and one of them takes off with the cigars. This hurts everyone! The newbs in the pass feel cheated, this hurts the integrity of CS and then the admins have to take time to figure out what happened.

Even if something like this was done in private through PMs (also a bad idea), it could still hurt the community if anything went wrong, as admins would still been involved and it would eventually be brought out into the open.

CS is a tight-knit community, but it has gotten that way through trial and error and the rules that are in place are there for a reason.

------------------

I didn't participate in any of the NSTs, I guess I did some thing a little differently. I started making friends on CS through sending people PMs (just to say hey nice post or to ask more specific questions). For example, someone mentioned they could get cigar X, which I couldn't find. So I offered to send them money if they could grab some for me (which I didn't expect them to do, but was hoping they would). Being the noob, I obviously sent the money first. Was I taking a chance the person would ditch out on me, yes, but that is why I got to know them a little before sending the payment. Some of these transactions turned into friendships and have led to multiple trades and box splits.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok,

How is this viewed? A newbie posts a thread inappropriately, like the one here, and another newbie takes his chances and responds to the suspect thread through a pm. Obviously, if the deal goes sour, all parties involved "deserve" what they got I suppose due to the fact that the procedures are outlined. In the event that the trade went off wonderfully, does it count as a good trade?

I hope this isn't opening a can of ugly worms or appears to be another newbie trying to circumvent the rules.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

floydpink said:


> Ok,
> 
> How is this viewed? A newbie posts a thread inappropriately, like the one here, and another newbie takes his chances and responds to the suspect thread through a pm. Obviously, if the deal goes sour, all parties involved "deserve" what they got I suppose due to the fact that the procedures are outlined. In the event that the trade went off wonderfully, does it count as a good trade?
> 
> I hope this isn't opening a can of ugly worms or appears to be another newbie trying to circumvent the rules.


it's viewed, IMHO, as "newbie #2" assisting newbie number 1 in breaking the rules. Is that the foot you want to start off on here? 

When I first got here I made mistakes. I continue to make mistakes, which, given the nature of the people here, are forgiven for the most part. One of the mistakes I DIDN'T make was attempts to circumvent the rules put in place for good reason by the powers that be.

People who know what the rules are, then try to circumvent them, give an impression of themselves, rightly or wrongly as PERHAPS not the most trustworthy individuals. The seed is planted, "okay, they did that, small as it may be, but what's next"?? That's just one view of one person, in the countless people here. Personally, I don't want even one person thinking of me as untrustworthy:2


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sorry to everyone if this thread was inappropiately placed, but at the same time, if I happened to go through with this through PM even if it is not neccesarrily recommended, I still could, and it would be a good trade because both members would have made a fair trade. I understand *NOW *that this was the wrong place to post this and I apologize. Yes I will wait my time before doing this again. Also, the reason I havent got into a newbie pif is because seeing as to how I am deployed it would take longer for me to recieve and send out packages to other people on the list and dont want to cause any issues that way. I figured a single person trade would be easier for me as I could mail first to build trust with the people involved as they would already have positive trade credit, i was willing to take for granted that they had integrity and am still planning on this, now once again I apologize for breaking any rules and will not post anything like this one again untill I have the right access to the forum.

Thanks
Archer82


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I didn't mean any disrespect or harm with my post. It is very hard to convey sarcasm without speach and just typing. I will use one of those lil smileys next time.


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> Hi. Once you have been around for awhile you'll have access to the trades forum, this isn't it, and ithis is not the appropriate place to request a trade. Spend some time here and you'll gain access to the right forums. In the meantime, trying joing the NST Thread, the Newbie Pif, etc. Plenty of ways to make trades in the right way here for new gorillas.


 Great. I think this thread needs to be a sticky. Not all newbies are initially privy to this info. Have to learn the hard way like I did. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Speaking as a newb i think that maybe there should be a period of maybe a week where a new member can only be allowed to post in the new gorilla forum. That way they would be inclined to read stickies plus would be able to ask as many questions they want...this would also give them fair warning of the repercussions of trying to circumvent the rules(even though everyone get an email when they sign up)...just my two cents


----------

